# Springfield, Missouri; Seeking group to play in or new players for my own group



## Intermagus (Jul 4, 2002)

Currently, I am seeking to either find a new group to play in locally, since my own group doesn't get to play very often due to home locations (Springfield for me, Rockaway Beach for another, and Lebanon for the third) and work schedules.

I would prefer to either play D&D or D20 Star Wars, but I am open to new D20 settings as well. I am 30, and I've been playing D&D since I was 12. My open times for gaming are on Sundays mainly, but there are times when Saturdays can be worked in too, but generally in the evenings only since I have a family to take care of.

I check in here fairly often, but replies are better directed to either of my email addresses:

intermagus@mchsi.com

or

kalameer0101@mchsi.com

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------

